# Rheinsteig



## Balu. (13. Mai 2008)

Schon als ich noch in Troisdorf und danach in Bonn gewohnt habe hatte der Rhein steig ne gewisse Anziehungskraft auf mich.
Ich konnte ihn aber früher nie "zuende" fahren, damals gab mein grünes Rad auf ...
Der ganze Rheinsteig geht von Bonn durch bis Wiesbaden ... ich wollte damals "nur" bis Koblenz, bzw Neuwied.

Die für mich relevanten Abschnitte des Rheinsteig sind auf der offiziellen Homepage so unterteilt:

Bonn bis Dollendorf  13,20km 194hm   
Dollendorf bis Königswinter 8,70km 323hm   
Königswinter bis Bad Honnef 13,40km 610hm   
Bad Honnef bis Unkel 9,50km 311hm 
Unkel bis Leubsdorf 13,70km 500hm
Leubsdorf bis Rheinbrol 14,60km 463hm  
Rheinbrohl bis Leutesdorf 12,80km 468hm   
Leutesdorf Leutesdorf bis Rengsdorf 18,70km 486hm   
Rengsdorf bis Sayn 12,90km 405hm   
Sayn bis Vallendar 12,80km 431hm  
Vallendar bis Koblenz Ehrenbreitstein 8,70km 249hm

Koblenz-Ehrenbreitstein bis Lahnstein 13,40km 404hm  

  = Von mir bereits gefahren
  = Schwere Etappe, (evtl. zusätlich)



Jetzt wohne ich am anderen Ende in Neuwied keine 500m vom Rheinsteig entfernt und bin ein weiteres Mal aufgebrochen, diesmal nach Norden, Richtung Bonn. Bin aber nicht weit gekommen, denn hier unter durch die Weinberge stellt der Steig teilweise alpine Ansprüche:






















Mit einer Hand am Seil und der anderen am Bike will dan auch nicht so richtig "Flow" aukommen  , naja Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht, einiges kann man ja gut fahren. 14km hab ich an dem Tag geschafft ...

Ich will aber mal "durchfahren" Bonn-Neuwied oder Neuwied-Bonn ... jemand Lust ? Oder gar Erfahrung ??


----------



## Balu. (13. Mai 2008)

So, mal weiter gerheinsteigt .... Nach Süden wirds Richtung Rengsdorf und Sayn sehr flowiges Soulbiken ... macht Spaß und ist nicht ganz so schroff wie in den Weinbergen zwischen Rheinbrol und Leutesdorf. Bilder folgen ...

Ich hab mal so rumgesponnen und hab mal ne grobe Planung angefangen zur Befahrung des Steigs:

*Tag 1: 54,8km 1738hm*

Bonn bis Dollendorf 13,20km 194hm
Dollendorf bis Königswinter 8,70km 323hm
Königswinter bis Bad Honnef 13,40km 610hm
Bad Honnef bis Unkel 9,50km 311hm
Unkel bis Linz ~10,00km 300hm


*Tag 2: 33,6km 1231hm*

Linz bis Rheinbrol ~17,80km 663hm
Rheinbrol bis Leutesdorf 12,80km 468hm
Leutesdorf bis Feldkirchen ~3,00km 100hm

*Tag 3: 50,1km 1471hm*

Feldkirchen bis Rengsdorf ~15,70km 386hm
Rengsdorf bis Sayn 12,90km 405hm
Sayn bis Vallendar 12,80km 431hm
Vallendar bis Koblenz-Ehrenbreitstein 8,70km 249hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (13. Mai 2008)

schaut doch nett aus ;-)
bin jetzt auch mal von boppard (bzw Filsen) bis Kaub gefahren auf 2mal. Ist ganz nett und Richtugn Süden ist definitiv die bessere Richtung. allerdings würde ich da niemals am  WE fahren da viel zu viele Wnaderleut.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (14. Mai 2008)

Wohne in Bonn und kann insbesondere die Etappe von Bad Honnef Richtung Königswinter empfehlen. Man kann sich hoch bis zur Löwenburg auf einem steilen, aber einfach und effektiv zu fahrendem Forstweg hoch kämpfen (400hm, einfach um Höhe zu machen).
Man sollte hoch bis zur Löwenburg weiter fahren, denn an einer Bank geht ein kleiner Weg ab (kein RhSt, führt aber wieder zu diesem). Dies ist ein leicht verblockter, mit kleinen Sprüngen gespickter, felsiger Weg, der mit Fully und entsprechender Technik einfach nur fett ist. Wieder auf dem RhSt erwartet einen nun feinster flowiger Singletrail bis nach Königswinter. 
Insgesamt sicher 15min reiner Abfahrtsspass...Nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Balu. (14. Mai 2008)

servus,

ich komme ursprünglich auch aus Bonn, ich kenne im Siebengebirge nahezu jede Ecke  
Was du beschreibst klingt nach den Breibergen  

Ich möchte aber schon länger mal konsequent dem Rheinsteig folgen, ich kenne schon einige Etappen, mein Ziel ist die Befahrung bis Koblenz in 2-3 Tagen.


----------

